# Stem< Headset< Handlebars



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

stem, headset, and handlebars 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm currently putting together this project bike
a trek liquid frame that i got through ebay, i already got an xt group for it and a thomson seat post, right now im making my mind on what stem , headset an handlebars to get, i was thinking a thomson x4 would do the job, but i'm not sure on what lenght and angle to get, the bike is intended to be an all mountain bike, 
I would really apreciate if you guys could explain to me how do lenght and angle affect the performance of a bike, and also if you could tell me which headset and handlebars would fit into this project

cane creek? S-2? S-3?
race face? deus? diabulus?
which one would you recomend?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> stem, headset, and handlebars
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


I'd definitely recommend the Thomson stem. As we say in England, "the collar should match the cuffs". If you've got a Thomson post it's a definite. The new X4 is really nice, I'm just not convinced yet by the whole "oversize" thing. I've had zero problems with my Thomson Elite, Answer Protaper Carbon riser, and King headset (yes, it's expensive, but I'm worth it).

The only Cane Creek headset I had was a cheapo oem one and it sucked. Replaced with a King.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

mountainking_71 said:


> stem, headset, and handlebars
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Well, I have the Thomson X4 and I like it, but I don't know how it would have compared to the Elite. I think that size and angle would depend on fit, so it's hard to say which one to get. My current stem is 100mm and 100degree rise. I have Easton EA50 Monkeybar and I really like it, specially since it's wider than my previous one.

CK headsets are probably the best, but I don't really think they're the best value. I'm getting a S-2 Crane Creek for my Chameleon, but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

*One question here*



tigerdog said:


> The only Cane Creek headset I had was a cheapo oem one and it sucked. Replaced with a King.


I have only own Cane Creek headset (all of them OEM), and I´m pretty satisfied with them; they have last on me. My question is ¿what are the advantages of a high end headset? It is one of the parts I have less concerns about, and maybe I am missing something.

I think all of the advantages are related to how long it will last, and how long it will make your frame to last. But, is there a highly noticeable improve in performance?

Thanks for the help, and sorry for highjacking the thread.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> I have only own Cane Creek headset (all of them OEM), and I´m pretty satisfied with them; they have last on me. My question is ¿what are the advantages of a high end headset? It is one of the parts I have less concerns about, and maybe I am missing something.
> 
> I think all of the advantages are related to how long it will last, and how long it will make your frame to last. But, is there a highly noticeable improve in performance?
> 
> Thanks for the help, and sorry for highjacking the thread.


bling bling bling....

I've heard from wiser heads than I that it finally depends on how well installed a headset is. A lot of people say that CK will outlast the bike... at 130 a piece. While some others don't. But, you could buy 3 $40 good quality headsets for 3 different bikes.

I just have the CK because they came with my Fox...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Definitively, I would start out with cheapo stem and handlebars.

The reason?
It'll take you some time to experiment with lenghts, angles and stuff.
The longer the stem, the more stretched you'll feel on the bike. More weight forwards for better climbing, but at the cost of DH performance. The bike will feel too nervous on descents.

Theoretically... if you choose right the size of your frame, you'll be good with a 90-100mm stem for a medium or small frame, 110-120 for a Large. Start from there. Get one of those cheap stems and handlebars and start adjusting/changing them as you would need.

Handlebars are so varied in shape, width and rise, that they become a matter of personal preference. Rotating them can make an uncomfortable bar to feel good and viceversa.

I'd say you would need to experiment and get the definitive bling parts later... I wouldn't like to let go a Thomson stem just because it didn't fit.

Don't sweat much the angle... just get one between 0 and 10 degrees and adjust with handlebar rise and spacers under/over the stem... it's the same adjustment, but much quicker and cheaper.

As for headsets... If you get lots of rain at your place, get something with sealed bearings (like the King, Hope - yeah, Hope makes headsets but they're very hard to find or the Race Face. FSA makes good headsets.... the company who owns FSA makes the bearings found on both higher end FSA's and CK's. So, you can buy a top headset from FSA for like 30 bucks less than a King, enjoy the same perfromance.

As rzozaya mentioned, whatever you put in there... make it properly. Face the headtube, ream the bores, and press the headset properly... it will last forever except if you go submarine with it.


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

some one once told me that the longer the stem is the more chances of breaking there are

would that be the case?

im not looking into doing any 6 footers or anything like that,basicly, all mountain riding you know climbing and some light dh too, but i want something that is not gonna let me down (on the ground hehe)


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I don't think it likely that a stem might break. Maybe don't go beyond a 130 mm stem, but that's about it. Make sure you tighten the stem properly to the steerer and the bars to the stem (not loose, not too tight). Probably if you use a larger stem you will move your weight too forward, so probably a 130 is not a good idea. But I don't know how tall you are. For Rene, a 110 stem might be too large, but for Tiger or el Madaleno or I, it would probably be right (while I'm not as tall as Tiger or Mada, I'm still tall).

Almost everything in a bike is balance. When you change something, you'll liketly will favour one thing at the cost of the other. Let's say that you're unknow standard lenght is 100mm. If you put a 110 mm stem, you will make the bike easier to climb, but you will make it harder for descending, or viceversa, you put a 90mm stem, downhills are easier, and climbing is harder. But, if you overdo it, you'll just make everything harder. The final stem length you should use will also depend on top tube length, and what purpose you want to do. More stretched will help you on long distances, more upright will make it easier for more technical terrain, downhilling and such.

And, those 10mm changes in stem length does make a difference 

The deal is, you don't know your ideal length, so trying with a 190 pesos stem will make trying another stem easier than a 900 pesos stem.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

mountainking_71

Tengo un manubrio Race Face Deus XC y es tan ligero como algunos de carbono... y tambien tengo un Headset RF Deus que a decir verdad es bueno bonito y precio regular...

Te recomendaria el Manubrio Raceface... buen precio y calidad :thumbsup: 

Para mi vertex le voy a meter Headset Cane Creek S-3 y poste entre un hope y un Race Face Evolve... el Evolve es ligerito... Manubrio RF evolve también

Si busca relación calidad precio... vete por Race Face... en especial la linea Deus ... mi Headset funciona bastante bien.


Espero poder ayudar :mad2:


----------



## mountainking_71 (Sep 17, 2005)

Yeah, think am gonna go with the race face headset and handle bars and the thomson x4 stem.


----------

